# Election FRAUD.... Steven Crowder...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

First off.... Steven Crowder is a political comedian. If you follow him or watch his stuff. He will call out alot of people for things. But he is very conservative.

Anyways....

Here are a couple of things:

1. He did a little digging about election FRAUD.... here is the video below...






2. He is right now in a law suit against FACE BOOK about its censorship and twitter might be added to the list as well. Since they tried to ban him for the above link.

Now his election fraud is on a small scale but shows you how things could happen and why there isn't faith in our process. Especially after what Justice Thomas stated how the court failed by not hearing the case recently in PA. But this shows you what happened with mail in voting. People could just put any old address down and it didn't get "audited" to see if things were true. This is totally different than "absentee by mail". Because you had to prove your address. See what happened here with this election.

Again this is a small number he "investigated" but it shows you how there needs to be an audit of these things to make sure it is correct. It might not mean anything about the outcome of the election.... but it needs to be figured out to restore faith in our election process.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

a little follow up on this....

Steven Crowder admitted they made some mistakes on this reporting...

1. They had some of the addresses mess up. But when they went to the corrected ones.... STILL NOBODY THERE OR VACCANT PLACES!!!

2. He stated after they did this "show" that they went back to "fact check" their mistakes.... they found that some of the addresses... CHANGED COMPLETELY. Again this could possibly been an accounting error that was corrected of updated.... but we dont know.

3. Today he is doing a show where he asked the Nevada or Las Vegas city official about why did things change... and guess what... THEY DIDNT HAVE AN ANSWER ON WHY!!!

So when people say... NOPE NO FRAUD HAPPENED.... it did!!! we just dont know how grand of a scale that it happened... was it only 100 votes across the nation or was it 100,000 votes or more across the nation. WE DONT KNOW!

BTW... this also piggy backs on the house bill HR1....

If you dont know what this is it is all about election stuff.

1. Forces states to permanently expand mail-in voting, legalize ballot harvesting & disregard voter ID laws.

2. Forces states to implement automatic & same-day registration w/ no safeguards.

3. Legalizes voting for convicted felons

4. Some how gives tax payer money into campaigns... I dont know how exactly but this is something they are talking about.

Among other things.

WHY DID THIS GET OUT OF COMMITTEE WITH OUT A GRAND DISCUSSION???? Why is this getting "rammed" thru????

People this isn't a Dem vs Rep thing... this is about maintaining election integrity and if whom ever is in "power" could make things corrupt.... It is taking away states rights!!! This should scare everyone.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The average American is to stupid to be frightened of HR1. They will not even read it. They will not turn on a station that doesnt support their views. Our piblic education system has worked against democracy. Even the teachers who oushed the propaganda are obliviouse.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> The average American is to stupid to be frightened of HR1


Well...I consider myself an average American. I guess you think you are above us stupid average Americans. :eyeroll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jeez Resky, did you read the sentence you quoted? Have you read HR1? Does anything in that piece of legislation raise any alarms?

If the "average American" does not read this bill and understand what it's going to do to our freedoms, then that "average American" is stupid, or just too lazy to care what is happening to this country.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Resky I am referring to people like those who in the past proudly announced "I dont listen to FAUX news". I guess they were proud of their ignorance. They were also proud of being so original and clever even though the ignorant have been spelling FOX news as FAUX since the network began. If 84 million people did vote for Biden they sure brought down the American average of intelligence. Of course ignorance enters into the equation. Some had no news source that told them the truth. Younger voters have been liberal brain washed by their ultra liberal teachers and schools. Im guessing you dont fit into those groups, but if you want to be offended then you will find a lot of company, and you can go about burning Dr Seuss books. I dont see you doing that. I will stick to my theory that at this time in history the average American is stupid. If HR1 passed it will prove that. We Americans were dumb enough to vote for people who will destroy our freedoms. I placed no-one in the ranks of the stupid. Only the individual can voluntarily place themselves in that position.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Case in point to what Plainsman is speaking about....

The "rap song of the year" was by Cardi B according to the American Music Awards. It is called "wet *** [email protected]$$y"..... Yes the media and the country is saying.... This is a great song.

Yet they are cancelling Dr. Seuss books because they "deem" them inappropriate content and Disney is slapping content warnings on the Muppets!!!

Sit back and think about it. They are giving awards to a woman who BOASTS about how she used to drug guys and steal their money when she was a stripper/escort. But a children's book and puppet show are getting flagged!!!!

I will go off on this more in my other thread about WOKENESS!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The thing is the current method of voting at the polls really isn't that hard. Nor is it that hard to pre register or obtain ID ahead of time. You have to be pretty damn lazy or have other issues if either of those task cause problems. Voter turnout sucks not because it is difficult but because people are either to lazy or don't care. There are exceptions but it's on a very small scale. Americans will spend all night standing in line to get a Black Friday deal but can't find the time to go vote? give me a break...


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Resky I am referring to people like those who in the past proudly announced "I dont listen to FAUX news".


Plainsman, that's not what you said. You said average Americans and now you go as far to say if HR1 passes it will prove average Americans are stupid. When were you ever offered a vote on a House bill? The majority of people in this country are average Americans that go to work every day and provide for their family and you shoveled crap in their face. Those participating in the riots or most of those in congress that pass these bills are not you average American. By your posts and a couple others on here this election was stolen so the average American never got a vote which can't be proven so now you want to look for different devil.

Take a look around you. There are only a handful of people that ever post on this forum these days and it is the same garbage regurgitated day in and day out. Really sad as this was once a very popular website where a lot of people shared ideas and information. Sadly no more but you only have to look no further than yourself.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Those participating in the riots or most of those in congress that pass these bills are not you average American.


Correct and your average American isn't getting a voice in Congress because they are all bending to the radicals.

But the sad part is that your "average american" doesn't even know this bill is happening right now.

The average American voice is being lost.

the average American is "getting cancelled"



> By your posts and a couple others on here this election was stolen so the average American never got a vote which can't be proven so now you want to look for different devil.


If you keep reading what I have stated is.... *I dont think it was Stolen*. I think that there is enough evidence that needs to be looked at to make sure we dont have a repeat of things. *We need our election integrity back*. THE HR1 bill is eroding that in a hurry. It will make ballot harvesting legal, it will make it that states cant have Vote ID laws in place (feds trampling on states rights), it is making perminant MAIL IN VOTING... not absentee which is totally different., it is making tax dollars go into campaign funds.... If you dont like an elected official they will still get YOUR TAX $$$$. WHY????

The average american didn't know about this bill.... and it got rammed thru the house without much discussion. I havent seen how the vote turned out... but I am sure it was on party lines. :bop:

Also resky.... why are you not commenting on what Crowder found out?? Why are you not commenting on the HR1 Bill if it is good or bad? Why are you not commenting on the "cancel/woke" culture crap? This is what the Democratic party is forcing down our throats.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Also resky.... why are you not commenting on what Crowder found out?? Why are you not commenting on the HR1 Bill if it is good or bad? Why are you not commenting on the "cancel/woke" culture crap? This is what the Democratic party is forcing down our throats.


Chuck, you have already covered HR1 and what Crowder said. I don't feel the need to repeat something already posted. My comments were directed directly at what Plainsman said.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> directed directly


 Can I call that redundant??? 

Resky if we didnt vote for the people in Washington who did? Stupid oeople thats who. The person getting the most votes wins right? So in Kalifornia the majority voted for Pelosi right? So the average Kalifornia voter is real stupid. Maybe ignorant is a better word. After all an intelligent person cant make an intelligent desision if he has no truthful information. So more realistic is 25% are intelligent, 25% are ignorant, 25% are stupid, and 25% are perverts. This may explain why elections are akways close. :rollin: Hope your not to Woke to have a sense of humor.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.theepochtimes.com/mkt_app/j ... .html?v=ul

This article is about a local election and how the mail in votes were FRAUD....

It talks about how a Notary "forged" stuff and ballots missing and what not.

Again this was for a local Alderman... but FRAUD HAPPENED. You can't say Fraud isn't happening in our election.

Like I will state again.... I dont think there is enough to "over turn" anything. But it is going on especially with MAIL IN BALLOTS... like Crowder is pointing out... like this article has pointed out... Like other articles i have posted and videos have pointed out. Also how about "ballot" harvesting that has gone on as well. It shows it is going on.

So in order to restore FAITH in our eleciton process.... we cant keep moving towards the things that are being proven to have some fraud! When people have to show up and fill in the circle there is less fraud than when ballots just appear in the mail. oke: oke: oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://breaking911.com/breaking-nj-cou ... d-charges/

Another Article about fraud happening with Mail in voting. Again this was a local election but shows FRAUD HAPPENS WITH MAIL IN VOTING.

Again... not saying anything about the "election" was stolen. But showing you how MAIL IN VOTING CAN = FRAUD!!!

Will talk about this in another thread as well... :thumb: oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One of the lefts tactics is to make fun og people to get them to shut up. The first ploy is making one out to be a conspiracy theorists. The truth is there was beyond a doubt fraud in our election. Another truth is the average American dorsnt have enough informatiom to say it would have made a difference. Another truth is those who laugh and call peoole conspiracy theorists dont have. enough information to say it didnt steal the election. Chuck we have seen your wait and see attitude play out and prove to everyonre dont jump the gun. Our liberal friends on the othdr hand have been left with egg on their face time after time after time yet never learn. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman and others....

Look what is happening around our country and is certain states. Georgia was asking for an audit and it got to the courts and the courts said... YEP. I cant remember exactly what I read but it was along the lines that those ballots already got destroyed/lost or they were counting them. They are trying to verifiy signatures on mail in ballots. Again I cant remember if they were destroyed or lost... or are in the process to making sure and doing the verification.

Again... Not saying fraud but there is people wanting answers and courts are making them do it... on a small level. Which is good.

Same goes for AZ where they needed to authorize signatures or something on a bunch of mail in ballots. I can't remember exactly what that one was... but it WON IN COURT. So they are either doing it or in the process of doing it.

Again not stating FRAUD by any means.... but trying to hold things accountable.

Which is needed with MAIL IN BALLOTS on this grand scale that happened. Where some people mailed in the ballot and then wanted to change their vote and went in and voted again.... Now did the first ballots get thrown out, did the second one get thrown out... or did both get counted. This is stuff that they are checking on now.

Again for the 100th time... I am not saying the election was stolen at all. I am not claiming 100% FRAUD... but things happened... irregularities are being found... some fraud happened.... etc. It all needs to be investigated to make sure it doesnt happen again.

And with the bill of HR1 getting rammed thru.... this should be tabled until all this other stuff is figured out. :bop: :bop: :bop:

It is about election integrity. When a chief justice comes out and says that they dropped the ball by not hearing a case to help bring back faith in our election process..... that should mean ALOT!!! Again... .he didn't say "yay" or "nay" on anything... just said we should have heard the case. So again... that shows you that it should be brought up again... but at a different angle. :thumb:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> The average American is to stupid to be frightened of HR1. They will not even read it. They will not turn on a station that doesnt support their views. Our piblic education system has worked against democracy. Even the teachers who oushed the propaganda are obliviouse.


The average American is too stupid to vote... I'm glad I will not be around in 50 years to see the civil war that will be raging between the ones that work for a living and the freeloaders who vote for a living.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I'm glad I will not be around in 50 years to see the civil war that will be raging between the ones that work for a living and the freeloaders who vote for a living.


 At my age they cant make me suffer long, but its our childten and grandchildren whos lives they are going to make very miserable. The most dangerouse thing right now is the censoring. Most of America isnt interested enough to dig for truthful news of events. Our small communities only hear whats on 6:00pm and 10:00pm television news, and they spew whats put before them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

True... Americans are too LAZY to think for themselves like they did in the 50/60's... much easier to turn on the tube and let some hack tell you all about how you need to feel.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> True... Americans are too LAZY to think for themselves like they did in the 50/60's... much easier to turn on the tube and let some hack tell you all about how you need to feel.


Absolutely, and our teachers dont teach many useful things, or accurate history. They indoctrinate the leftist/communist agenda. Our kids go to school intelligent and come out needy and stupid.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am bringing this back up to the top because nobody has talked about the Michigan Ruling that the Sec of State broke the states election law by changing rules for absentee ballots and mail in ballots.

AGAIN I AM NOT SAYING TRUMP WON THE ELECTION.... But things were done illegally and wrong. This Judge ruled on it.

So yes there was fraud, deception, rules broken, etc. during this past presidential election. Why do you think people are pushing so hard for the election bill to be passed? Why was that such a priority by the house to pass???? Just things to think about.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://justthenews.com/politics-policy ... legalities

More courts finding irregularities....

Again I am not saying Trump won at all. I am saying things were done wrong and we need them righted before the next election cycle. NOT CHANGE THEM TO BE THE SAME AS THIS PAST ELECTION CYCLE.... that is what Dem's in the House are trying to do. The irregularities that are now being found the Dem's want to make them LAW which could erode the faith in our election process.....ie: Ballot Harvesting becomes the Norm.... Mail in voting without any voter ID laws..... Eliminate STATES ID LAWS (crush more states rights...like they did in the last stimulus bill which is getting fought btw).... etc.

Side note on the states rights and stimulus bill (1.9 Trillion one).... The Fed is saying that if the state takes any money from a part of the stimulus they CANT LOWER TAXES IN THAT STATE.... So basically they are saying that the State can't decide what it wants to do with its own state taxes. Again a states right issue... which if goes to court could erode much of that bill. But we need to see how this plays out. Just like how the ACA was found to be against the "law" for the mandate.


----------

